# One dead after shooting outside NSA headquarters.



## MannDude (Mar 30, 2015)

One man has been confirmed dead while another has suffered serious injuries.

The man, who was dressed as a woman at the time rammed his vehicle with another passenger inside into a security vehicle near the security gates outside of the where the NSA headquarters and the Fort Meade military campus where 40,000 members of military and their family reside.

The driver was killed when security opened fire on the vehicle, and did not make it onto the campus or to the NSA headquarters.

The other occupant that survived was rushed to the hospital to treat his injuries.

Source: http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-32121316


----------



## KwiceroLTD (Mar 30, 2015)

Yes, genius guy who did that, try to storm a building where everyone and their dog is armed to the teeth.

Seriously though, idiot shouldn't of done that. I guess PRISM needs an update if it couldn't see that one coming.


----------



## telephone (Mar 30, 2015)

KwiceroLTD said:


> Yes, genius guy who did that, try to storm a building where everyone and their dog is armed to the teeth.



Maybe he had just watched Taken 2 where Liam Neeson and his daughter drove a taxi through a security barricade at the US Emabassy...

I mean, it's totally plausible that soldiers firing M41As, 727s, and a *Browning .50 cal* cannot take down a taxi.


----------



## tmzVPS-Daniel (Mar 31, 2015)

LOL, thats pretty funny. 



telephone said:


> Maybe he had just watched Taken 2 where Liam Neeson and his daughter drove a taxi through a security barricade at the US Emabassy...
> 
> I mean, it's totally plausible that soldiers firing M41As, 727s, and a *Browning .50 cal* cannot take down a taxi.


----------

